# Halloween/Spooky Midi Files



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Hi,

You can find some midis at http://www.cavernsofblood.com/scarystuff.html#music 

Another great site run by The Halloween Network

--------
Larry M.


----------



## Nobtis (May 13, 2003)

Hi Larry!
Thanks for the site! It'll be a big help especially now that my friend Dave M. and I are totally re-doing my website. One night that I have more time, I'll have to post some of my paranormal exeriences either on the board or perhaps on my site...I think you guys will really enjoy them. Take care.
-- Nobtis
http://www.geocities.com/nobtis5 
[][B)][:0][^][}][xx(][V][|)][:I]

David M. Sitbon


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I know this is an old topic, but just thought I throw this in. I have a whole page of Halloween Midis you can find by clicking on my signature banner.

BTW I love Caverns Of Blood's website. It's great.


----------

